

The Jargon File - sp332
http://catb.org/jargon/html/index.html

======
sp332
Here's the URL for the background image, if you want to block it:
<http://catb.org/jargon/graphics/linen2d.jpg>

------
hernan7
Are we due for an ESR comeback?

~~~
sp332
I posted it in response to this complaint:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1294854> which I agree with. The more
these stories are recognized as part of the background of our culture, the
less they will be posted.

